# Stock clutch?



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

How much horsepower is the stock clutch good for?


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

I would say barely the factory 400hp. I have 12k miles on my 06 and it is slipping and I pretty much baby the car. I'm kind of suprised it is slipping already. The clutch isn't bad, it just can't seem to handle 400 crank hp. I know most people on the boards don't even have there stock clutch anymore, most went with a Spec or an LS7. I'm waiting till after xmas to put in a LS7 clutch.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

If you read the reviews, Spec is 50 - 50 good and bad.
The 2 I have seen have the best luck is either the LS7 clutch setup or a Textrailia.
I'm going with Tex myself. These GTO's were made in AUS, and they have had more experience with these cars than we have.
Thus Textraila, difftechnics, harrop, etc they work.


----------



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

oldsow said:


> If you read the reviews, Spec is 50 - 50 good and bad.
> The 2 I have seen have the best luck is either the LS7 clutch setup or a Textrailia.
> I'm going with Tex myself. These GTO's were made in AUS, and they have had more experience with these cars than we have.
> Thus Textraila, difftechnics, harrop, etc they work.


Thanks a lot guys, this helps me a lot. Where can you get the Textraila?


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

try here , and textraila has the best support i've seen. call byunspeed and talk to them. If ther eis any problems at all, tex will be on it asap. they make it right.
i suggest you have it put in by someone that does clutches and knows what they are doing.

http://www.byunspeed.com/index.php?cPath=630_1182_1273&osCsid=d44adacc3ce76a22eaeed85710b1745d

look down the list, you will see them


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

You might want to check out the RPS Clutch Stage 3+ Clutch.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Any one with LS7 clutch kit, how is pedal pressure and did you use stock GTO Hydraulics?


----------



## BILLYGTO (Dec 12, 2006)

oldsow said:


> try here , and textraila has the best support i've seen. call byunspeed and talk to them. If ther eis any problems at all, tex will be on it asap. they make it right.
> i suggest you have it put in by someone that does clutches and knows what they are doing.
> 
> http://www.byunspeed.com/index.php?cPath=630_1182_1273&osCsid=d44adacc3ce76a22eaeed85710b1745d
> ...


How is this clutch as a daily driver? How much HP is it rated for? Could it handle this car with a 'maggie' S/C on it?


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

If you all have read threads on the textrailia cluth you will find it cost a bit more, but it will take all you can give it and just keep going.
My buddy with a 2004 GTO called the other day and parked his goat in garage for a week. got it out and the spec was slipping to no end. He is gong with a Tex. I'm going with a TEX too. no since in fighting a new clutch. LS7 is good to a point. But if going to abuse it and go to track. Textrailia is the one.
Punch up some reviews on forums about them , I think you will see.


----------

